# little PEE POT



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

i have had my puppy for 2 weeks she is around 11 weeks. see keeps peing in the house. she sleeps all day so when she wake uup no matter the time i leash her and take her up stairs to go outside. she will always pee on the wood floor any advice


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

How often are you taking her out?

When you take her upstairs to go out are you walking her up or carrying her?

Puppies should be carried outside every 2 hours or so. Don't walk them out. Pick them up and carry them outside. Put them down where you want them to go potty and wait until they do. Once they do treat and praise HEAVILY

If a puppy has an accident inside it's not the puppies fault. It's your fault for not taking them out often enough


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

As above carry don't let them walk. They are very good at feeling the textures under their feet. if you can take her on to grass then she will learn that she goes to the toilet on the grass.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Also, as she is sniffing round on the grass, keep saying to her 'have a pee' or 'go potty' (or whatever) and as soon as she does, praise her like hell. Learning to pee on command comes in very handy sometimes.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, for sure carry her outside. Put her down in the area you want her to pee and then tell her "Go Potty". Once she does praise her. Do this every time.

I totally agree. Having a dog that will go potty on command comes in very handy...especially when traveling.


----------

